# Cheap Red Wine



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

So, I love drinking cabernet or merlot while smoking cigars, but while on a college budget, I need to keep it reasonable.
Any suggestions on good red wine in the ballpark of 10bucks/bottle?
Thanks


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Ecco Domani. I like their merlot, as well as their chianti.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

Barefoot is usually pretty good, and is near $6 a bottle here in MO.


----------



## agony (Sep 27, 2007)

Beaulieu Pinot Noir Coastal. Had some of the 03 and recently an 06 and they were very good for less than 10 bucks.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Banrock Station from Australia, Merlot - Cabernet & Shiraz - can be found for $5 at many liquor stores &, large food stores, especially Wal-Mart! This s a very tasty, nice quality (Drink Now) wine! 

Johnny


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Columbia Crest makes a Merlot / Cab blend that is pretty good. They also sell Cab, Merlot and Shiraz varietals for < $10 too.

If you have a Beverages + More in your area, they are having a buy one get the second bottle for 5 cents ... so it's a good time to try new wines.

For ultimate economy Two Buck Chuck (Charles Shaw) is palatable.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I have come to enjoy the boxed wines from Fish Eye. Nothing to deep, but it stays good alot longer than a bottle. You can also have as much or a s little as needed. Just an idea.


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, got a lot of responses faster than I thought I would:tu
Thanks for the info guys; definitely going to have to grab some of these.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

If you are close to a Costco, they usually have loads of decent wine for under $10 a bottle. 

I second the Columbia Crest. 

If you are in a location where you can receive alcohol shipments, try Empirewine.com. It's $17 to ship a case of 12 bottles, but if you find something you like for $10 in the store, you could probably get a case shipped for under $100.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Australian wines are your best value now. There are many good ones for around $10. Try a Shiraz. Chilean wines are a good value also. I'm drinking Cadillero del Diablo merlot now that is very good. Target and Publix carries this for around $9.00.


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

^^cool, Publix is usually where I go. 
Again, thanks guys for the responses. I've got quite a few to choose from now.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Someone mentioned Australia and chile already. Ontario wines are also very nice. Give 'em a try.


----------



## y0c (Mar 28, 2007)

strange...came across this article randomly like 10 minutes ago:

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/19/d...855e3c9b969a5&ei=5070&oref=slogin&oref=slogin


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The best cheap wine I have had by far is *Charamba Douro Vinho Tinto*. This sells for around $5.00 a bottle and blows away most $10-12 bottles. Magnums are about $11.00. *Highly recommended!* Made by Aveleda and imported by United Liqours Braintree, MA.

In general right now, Portugese wines are where the values are. Anything from Douro or Dao is going to be a great value whether it is at the $5 or $50 pricepoints, and I buy both of them.

Someone mentioned Costco earlier and I am with that. I find the the Latour Pinot Noir 2005 is a good one for $8.00 and El Coto is good too.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Just a heads-up on where to shop. I mentioned Wal-Mart earlier in this thread, but I did not mention one of my favorite places, and that's Trader Joe's. If you do not have a Trader Joe's near you, this is a mute suggestion, however, if you do, they have at least 25 wines (Red & White) from Australia, Chile, Argentina, Spain and Italy, that sell for less than $10 a bottle. In fact, most are in the $4.99 to $7.99 range. A few, such as Lindeman's Bin 50 - 2006 (Australian at $7.99) Shiraz & Merlot, are outstanding wines, and compare easily to most $20 & $25 wines.

Johnny


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

I like all the Yellow-Tail varieties for a nice cheap bottle. Can get them most places around here now.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

shaerza said:


> I like all the Yellow-Tail varieties for a nice cheap bottle. Can get them most places around here now.


:tpd:

Yellow Tail Wines are very, very nice, tasty offerings and can be found everywhere. The are usually prices in the $5.99 to $7.99 range and well worth it!

Johnny


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Thinking about wine has made me want some now! dammnit!



JohnnyFlake said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Yellow Tail Wines are very, very nice, tasty offerings and can be found everywhere. The are usually prices in the $5.99 to $7.99 range and well worth it!
> 
> Johnny


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

___ Revive old thread ______

I also give thumbs up to 

Columbia Crest and Yellow Tail (The reserve is better for a little more)

I also like Penfolds Cabernet Sauvignon Rawsons Retreat 


Anyone got some more ideas?


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll also say go with the Yellow Tail and Robert Mondavi wines are pretty good!


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Australian Shiraz is what I've been drinking lately, and I found a pretty decent one in Mattie's Perch on sale for $3.09! But even the regular price is only about $6.00.

Bob R in OKC


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Rex Goliath Cab is a great cheap wine

but here is a list (Especially for you Craig)

http://www.wineaccess.com/store/totalwine-kennesaw/expert-pick.html?p2=15&title=Top%20Wines%20Under%20$15


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Go after the Penfolds Koonunga Hill Cab/Shiraz blend. $11 and something I think will suit you nicely.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

Dang. I can believe that no one has mentioned "2 buck chuck" from Trader Joe's. It costs just under $3.00. You can also get it at some Kroger store for just over $3.00. It has the Trader Joe's label on it but it is from the Charles Shaw Vineyards. It comes in several varieties and the reds include Cab, Merlot and Shiraz. It is surprisingly good. Every bit as good as some $8-12.00 wines I have had. Give it a try. I think you will like it. If you can find it. Try your local Kroger since your closest Trader Joe's is going to be either in Atlanta or Charlotte. I noticed that your location also includes STL and there are 4 there. It has even won an award. LOL. http://abcnews.go.com/WN/story?id=3372578

Michael


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Two buck Chuck aka Charles Shaw from Trader Joe's usually around 3.00 a bottle and is great. Wow now I have to edit as I didn't see mspringfield's post. lol +1 on the Chuck.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

bigswol2 said:


> Two buck Chuck aka Charles Shaw from Trader Joe's usually around 3.99 a bottle and is great.


Damned inflation!!!! :r


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Grey Fox cab.
http://www.greyfox.net/


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> Rex Goliath Cab is a great cheap wine
> 
> but here is a list (Especially for you Craig)
> 
> http://www.wineaccess.com/store/totalwine-kennesaw/expert-pick.html?p2=15&title=Top%20Wines%20Under%20$15


I went through a bottle of Rex Goliath Cab in college. Great price, and a pretty danged good wine.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

awsmith4 said:


> Rex Goliath Cab is a great cheap wine
> 
> but here is a list (Especially for you Craig)
> 
> http://www.wineaccess.com/store/totalwine-kennesaw/expert-pick.html?p2=15&title=Top Wines Under $15


I still haven't been out there yet Albert but I have checked the website. I think that Bullock's actually beats their prices on wine, but I am sure the selection is better.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

preludese111 said:


> So, I love drinking cabernet or merlot while smoking cigars, but while on a college budget, I need to keep it reasonable.
> Any suggestions on good red wine in the ballpark of 10bucks/bottle?
> Thanks


Louis Jadot Beaujolais Villages


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've been drinking a lot of Pepperwood Grove Pinot Noir lately. It's not the most complex wine on the market, but it's absolutely wonderful for an $8 pinot.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

There is a red table wine at Costco here call Red Truck that is very fruity and velvety textured. From Sonoma.


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

As others have already indicated, I'd go with Columbia Crest Cabarnet. It has a great oak flavor that should complement a medium to bold cigar nicely.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

duhman said:


> There is a red table wine at Costco here call Red Truck that is very fruity and velvety textured. From Sonoma.


+1 This stuff is more than pallatable. :tu


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

I need to show my wife this thread... of course she would then probably point me to the cheap smokes thread!

SBT :cb


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

The Red Truck is surprisingly GOOD! A very nice blend!


Bob R in OKC


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Red Truck is good. Also, YellowTail Merlot and Shiraz are nice.

Here's a song for the thread:


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Lindeman's Bin 50 - 2006 (Australian at $7.99) Shiraz & Merlot, are outstanding wines, and compare easily to most $20 & $25 wines.
> Johnny


H-E-B has the Lindeman's Bin 40 2007 merlot at 6.99 right now (in my area anyway) and it is outstanding. I Highly recommend this one.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

My favorite inexpensive red is Montoya Cabernet Sauvignon. It's a Napa red. The price locally just went up to ~$11 after getting it for the last few years at ~$9 a bottle. Matter of fact, I put this one up against many Cabs that are 4-5 x the price.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Yellowtail Shiraz!! "I like it a lot!"


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's a review on a cheap red wine. mmmm...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1637286&posted=1#post1637286:dr


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

Leaping Horse Merlot. I was at a dinner party and the host was serving it. It was pretty good and I have seen it in stores for a very low price (sub $8).


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I would not serve Yellow Tail and the like to anyone I consider a friend. I did try the Jaccob's Creek Merlot yesterday and it was pallatable. Any wine that has large advertising campaign is almost a sure-fire "stay away" for me. 

There's too many good wines under $10 with traditional flair and still show earth.

Try the Louis Jadot Pinot Noir 2005 for $9.00; it is a good buy and widely available.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Puro_Angler said:


> H-E-B has the Lindeman's Bin 40 2007 merlot at 6.99 right now (in my area anyway) and it is outstanding. I Highly recommend this one.


Attention wal-mart shoppers: price drop on this and other Lindemans (cab, shiraz, pinot noir) to $4.47! Needless to say I cleared the shelf plus a 2fer of ribeye steaks for 11 bucks. What a haul.


----------



## Raphael (May 9, 2008)

Farnese Montepulciano or the Sangiovese make good budget red wines, and I can whole-heartedly recommend them for when money is tight.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Although this site won't ship wine into your home state of South Carolina, it will give you some great selections and good prices. Many of those listed are pretty easy to fine locally. I did a quick search for Merlots at $20 and under.

http://www.wine.com/V6/search/resul...earch:lookingfor&Ntk=All&Ns=p_Special_Price|0


----------

